# Autumn in Epping Forest



## robinlee (Nov 14, 2021)

Epping forest can be considered my local woods just outside of London. Light was pretty good but it's lacking the foggy conditions, maybe next time. They are taken early in the morning, where most people are still in their cosy bed.

Hope you all enjoy


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2021)

Beautiful pictures. Nicely done. I especially like the last one.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 14, 2021)

robinlee said:


> Epping forest can be considered my local woods just outside of London. Light was pretty good but it's lacking the foggy conditions, maybe next time. They are taken early in the morning, where most people are still in their cosy bed.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy


I grew up on the edge of Epping Forest. Where were these taken?


----------



## robinlee (Nov 14, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I grew up on the edge of Epping Forest. Where were these taken?



On the North side of Epping, between M25 orbital and Miller & Carter (by the roundabout). It's a less well known locatoin and most important away from the tourist/hotspots, I have the place on my own apart from the local dog walker.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 14, 2021)

robinlee said:


> On the North side of Epping, between M25 orbital and Miller & Carter (by the roundabout). It's a less well known locatoin and most important away from the tourist/hotspots, I have the place on my own apart from the local dog walker.


I lived closer to Connaught Waters and Queens Elizabeth's Hunting Lodge. Your photos bring back memories of my childhood, thanks.


----------



## becceric (Nov 15, 2021)

A nice series. Now I'm looking at flights to Epping


----------



## robinlee (Nov 15, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I lived closer to Connaught Waters and Queens Elizabeth's Hunting Lodge. Your photos bring back memories of my childhood, thanks.


You are most welcome, where are you residing now?



becceric said:


> A nice series. Now I'm looking at flights to Epping


I'll be glad to be your guide


----------



## AlanF (Nov 15, 2021)

robinlee said:


> You are most welcome, where are you residing now?


Cambridge - not too far away.


----------



## robinlee (Nov 15, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Cambridge - not too far away.


There is a Beechwood Nature Reserve looks good right now.


----------



## becceric (Nov 16, 2021)

robinlee said:


> You are most welcome, where are you residing now?
> 
> 
> I'll be glad to be your guide


And put my wife/navigator out of a job?


----------

